# Duyuru > Kültür >  Bolu'da Köroğlu Festivali

## ceydaaa

Koroglu1sasd.jpgBolu belediyesinin düzenlediği ve yönettiği kör oğlunun anısını sahiplenmek istediklerini belirterek kör oğlunun bazı ülkeler ve ülkemizde bir kaç il sahiplendiği vurgulandı.
Köroğlu aslen Bolulu olduğunu anlatan belediye başkanı ekim ayında bir festival hazırladıklarını söyledi. Belediye başkanı yılmaz Köroğlu efsanesini Bolu da yaşatmaya hazırlandıklarını vurguladı. Kentte herkes bütünleşecek ve devasa bir Köroğlu heykeli ile bolunun her yerinde bu heykel görünecek. Köroğlu 'Benden selam olsun Bolu Beyi'ne' diyor. Bu Köroğlu'nun kendi özdeyişi. Biz, Köroğlu'na sahip çıkarak sahiplenmelerinin önünü açacağız. Büyük bir bütçe ile hazırlanan bir çalışma. Bu bütçeleri de karşılayacak organizasyonlar yapmaya çalışıyoruz. Bolu turizm alanında bile tanıtılacağı dile getirildi. Türkiye cumhuriyetinden vekillerde davet edildi.

----------

